# Manu - MiX



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 

45MB. 

I haven't watched it yet, but enjoy.

What do you think?

Good?

Worth it to DL?

-Petey


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll have to watch it when I get back from work. I'm sure any Manu mix will be worth downloading though.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

it took me like 3-5 min to dowload and it was pretty nice. had some killer plays and i couldnt belive how many finger roles he got off. so ya its worth it


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I tried to download it, but it's been stuck at 27% for like 10 minutes now so I'm just ganna cancle it for now.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I tried to download it, but it's been stuck at 27% for like 10 minutes now so I'm just ganna cancle it for now.


dang what kinda enternet do you have?


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

This video is awesome!! a little short but awesome! Defineately worth a DL...(it a short DL too, it only took me 40 seconds)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> dang what kinda enternet do you have?


I use Mozilla FireFox, but it's not the internet, Mozilla is like 10x better than Internet Explorer. And it's not the host, I have wireless roadrunner. It's just that my laptop is old and crappy and can't really handle downloading big files. Once soccer season starts again, I'll be able to buy a new comp though :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Woo! My compy decided to work and I got dl'ed. Only took like 4 minutes too


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Great video. Some of the moves and shots Manu pulls off is unlike any player I've ever seen. He is just gifted. I like how he attacks the hoop hard too, they threw in a couple clips of him getting absolutely hammered, which shows how fearless he is to keep attacking the hoop. And Marion is on the mix more than Ginobili seemingly, haha. I love a bunch of the shots, but the one that stood out was the one at :57-1:00. The footwork and timing, plus taking the contact and still being able to focus. An amazing display.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah, really nice vid :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, this was definitely the best Manu Mix I've seen yet. Thanks for bringing it to us, Petey. But this video, along with all the other ones I've seen don't show a clip of my favorite Manu shot, the one where he was falling out of bounds on the baseline so he threw the ball up in the air, it bounced off the top of the backboard twice and then somehow went in. Anyone know what I'm talking about? That was the greatest shot I've ever seen by anyone. I wonder why no one includes it in thier Manu mixes? 

It's also wierd that they don't include his half court shot from the playoffs, and his buzzer beater from the olympics.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Yeah, this was definitely the best Manu Mix I've seen yet. Thanks for bringing it to us, Petey. But this video, along with all the other ones I've seen don't show a clip of my favorite Manu shot, the one where he was falling out of bounds on the baseline so he threw the ball up in the air, it bounced off the top of the backboard twice and then somehow went in. Anyone know what I'm talking about? That was the greatest shot I've ever seen by anyone. I wonder why no one includes it in thier Manu mixes?
> 
> It's also wierd that they don't include his half court shot from the playoffs, and his buzzer beater from the olympics.


 I had a link to another one, but lost it, let me see if I can get it back for you, for tomorrow.

Glad you enjoyed it.

-Petey


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Petey said:


> I had a link to another one, but lost it, let me see if I can get it back for you, for tomorrow.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> -Petey


Thanks, that'd be awesome.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Awesome vid ! Thanks Petey


----------

